# HELP! RECOMMENDATIONS!



## mckenziestringerxo (Mar 28, 2018)

Hey everyone! I have normal to oily skin, and I'm currently using the urban decay face primer... but I dont really like it! I'm ordering the smash box photofinish primer, can you recommend any others?! any brand!


----------



## BeautyguideWhitney (Mar 28, 2018)

Hey girl. I am a beauty guide for Limelight by Alcone. Limelight has great makeup and skin care products. Our primer is amazing.. If you order and do not like it you have 30 days to return it and get your money back.

I will also provide a picture of it so you can see it. If you have any questions feel free to reply back and I will respond as quickly as possible!! 

Thank you


----------



## Diana Palut (Jul 29, 2019)

Thank you so much for these tips


----------



## ucsprmdl (Apr 5, 2020)

Smashbox photo finish primer! Smart choice, I LOVE IT! I also love Touchinsol no porelem primer. I really couldn’t live without either of them. I like to switch them up so my skin doesn’t get used to either one.


----------

